# Kitten wiping ass on carpet after going to toilet!



## Celador (May 12, 2011)

We recently (less than a week ago) adopted an abandoned kitten called Rusty ... he's a lovely little thing, really friendly and affectionate ... but we do have one problem. He's wiping his pooey bum all over the carpets.

Up until recently we hadn't actually seen him doing it ... but tonight we watched him go for a poo, leave the litter tray, walk to the nearest carpet and wipe his ass on it, scooting along the floor like a dog!

A few other things to note:


When we first got him he had diarrhea, so when we saw poo stains on the carpet, we assumed it was because of a leaky bum 
His poo's are 'normal' now, but after pooping he usually has a little nugget or two stuck to his bum and he either runs around the house with a pooey bum, stinking, or he wipes it on the carpet
He did have worms & fleas, but was treated for those two weeks ago
He does use the litter tray every time

The problem isn't just stopping him from wiping his bum on the carpet, although that is a biggy, it's also .... why isn't his clean / why isn't he cleaning it?

Any help much appreciated ... as you can imagine, finding poop stains all over the carpets is NOT nice.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

I have never had this problem with any of my cats but i will try to offer something.
Do you give your cat milk. Milk is not neccesary once they are weaned and can cause poo to be smelly. Maybe it is not agreeing with your cats tummy.
Some sorts of cat food might not make the poo the right consistancy.
I use dry food, then some nights i treat them to wet meat.

If it continues i would have a word with your vet.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He may not have been taught to wash properly by his mum if he was abandoned  He may also still have worms - it's worth asking your vet to see if he can be wormed again yet. If you used an over the counter wormer like Bob Martins it may not have worked.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Check for worms as cats often do this when they have worms and their rear ends itch so they scoot on the floor


----------



## Celador (May 12, 2011)

No Milk ... since we got him he's had three things:

* Hills Gastrointestinal pouches
* Boiled Chicken
* Occasionaly Applaws Dry

His poos started off REALLY sloppy / basically pure liquid, but have slowly gotten better and in the past 2-3 of days have been solid / normal looking. But the butt wiping has been going on since day 1. So it has continued to happen through all the different stages of poo consistency


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

I was going to suggest worms, but sounds like you have already got this sorted. Unless your kitten still has some and needs another treatment.

One of my cats used to do it very occasionally. Never got to the bottom of why, but just assumed every now and then, she had an itch that needed scratching. 

Could it also be an anal gland problem. I know they can sometimes get blocked and that is painful, and can cause some toileting issues, but if it is feeling iritable in that area, maybe it is a way of relieving the iritation. I also think that if a cat has diarrhoe, this can stop the anal gland from emptying because the poo isn't putting pressure on it to empty. So, maybe it has formed a habit, or still feel that the gland isn't emptying. 

Hope you get to the bottom of it soon, no pun intended.


----------



## Celador (May 12, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> He may not have been taught to wash properly by his mum if he was abandoned  He may also still have worms - it's worth asking your vet to see if he can be wormed again yet. If you used an over the counter wormer like Bob Martins it may not have worked.


We wouldn't ever use any Bob Martin products ... the Vets de-wormed him for us.

I sort of wish it was worms, because we could cure it ... if it's the case that he just doesn't know how to clean himself then I can't imagine there's a way around it.

Although ... we HAVE seen him licking himself down there .... so it's not like he doesn't know at all what to do.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I know little about cats, but dogs do this if they have a problem with their anal glands, so I would definitely take him back to the vet for a check. I do know that if you are handrearing a kitten who has lost its mother, part of the process is cleaning their bums. So if he has never been taught to do it himself, you might have to make a start.

Ask your vet what he thinks.


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

Rusty by name, rusty by nature


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Sounds like a common symptom of Tapeworm. What did the vet use to worm him with? Tapeworm needs Drontal or a specific tape-wormer, alot of wormers only treat roundworms! The worm segments wiggle out of the bum (yuck!), I know because I've seen it!! : That can make them itch, and rub bum on carpet!


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

It could be a) worms b) a flea problem or c) anal gland issues (as someone else said, if she has had runny poo it could be the anal sacs haven't been emptying properly and they're a bit clogged up).

Take the cat to the vet, it's the only way you'll be certain what it is. I've had bum rubbing on the carpet issues and with my kitten and she had to have her anal glands expressed a couple of times. If this is the problem with your little one it's important to get it seen to otherwise they can end up with infections or abscesses.


----------



## Celador (May 12, 2011)

He's booked in for 2 weeks on Saturday for his next set of vaccinations, but I'll get an earlier appointment and ask them about the things you've all suggested!

Thanks for the responses and advice!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

A very good idea to take the kitty to the vet and get all the possibilities investigated that other posters have suggested. 

All I would add, is that if when everything else has been tried there is still a problem my suggestion would be to take the kitten off dry food completely and just give him good quality wet food for a while. It could be the case that his stools are not the right consistency (e.g. perhaps slightly too dry, or slightly too loose) for him to be able to pass them out in neat 'parcels' when he does his toilet, and as you have observed small clumps are left sticking to his bum afterwards. This would no doubt make his bum feel sore or irritated hence the reason why he rubs it on the carpet. I once had an adult cat who did this, but stopped once we changed his diet to wet food only. 

Meanwhile until you get the problem resolved I would suggest perhaps you could use unscented pet wipes to help him clean up after toiletting. (Or just a piece of loo paper!). 

I hope you get it resolved before your carpets are ruined


----------

